# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Kindle

## JEK

I have one on order to be delivered next week. I hear the Sony is a better device, but the power of Amazon convinced me to give it a try.


Product Overview

    * Revolutionary electronic-paper display provides a sharp, high-resolution screen that looks and reads like real paper.
    * Simple to use: no computer, no cables, no syncing.
    * Wireless connectivity enables you to shop the Kindle Store directly from your Kindle

----------


## JEK

The Kindle arrived today and was preloaded with my name and Amazon One-Click details. Bought the first book and downloaded it less than a minute over the Whispernet interface (not separately priced 3G cellular). Feels like a book and is very readable at the first look. Even my technophobic wife said it looks useful.

----------


## Island Visitor

Just One Clicked that puppy for The Mrs.  

GREAT Christmas Gift. 

Merci.

----------


## MIke R

yeah..great...whoppeee..one more thing to bury the Ma Pa bookstore...and my wife is just chompng at the bit to blow the wall down in the toy store and take over the book space so we can finally "make some real money with that square footge".....sigh,,,you re all a bunch of freakin communists...LOL

----------


## Island Visitor

> yeah..great...whoppeee..one more thing to bury the Ma Pa bookstore...and my wife is just chompng at the bit to blow the wall down in the toy store and take over the book space so we can finally "make some real money with that square footge".....



Okay, I'll bite.

Why not?

----------


## JEK

> yeah..great...whoppeee..one more thing to bury the Ma Pa bookstore...and my wife is just chompng at the bit to blow the wall down in the toy store and take over the book space so we can finally "make some real money with that square footge".....sigh,,,you re all a bunch of freakin communists...LOL



Amazon only has 11% of the book market in the US and I don't think this will push them to 12% overnight :-)

----------


## Island Visitor

Miker:  

Reopen your ski slope store, stock a bunch of Sony readers, sell them like hotcakes, along with a bunch of ebooks AND paperbacks, and then pat yourself on the back all the way to the bank, having stuck it to Tourists.

There is no problem for which a good solution will not suffice.

----------


## MIke R

> yeah..great...whoppeee..one more thing to bury the Ma Pa bookstore...and my wife is just chompng at the bit to blow the wall down in the toy store and take over the book space so we can finally "make some real money with that square footge".....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> Why not?



why not??..because my bookshop is a labor of love and something I enjoy doing and its not always about the almighty dollar - in my world at least.......eventually she will probably win out........our toy biz is very good and Wendi is terrific at finding  AMERICAN MADE unique and cool stuff kids just have to have.......but so far the gift shop and the toy store keep her busy enough and at bay from devouring my space.....


sucks when the hostile takeover  attempt occurs from within the family....LMAO

the Kindle does look pretty good though

and JEK...its not Amazon that worries me...Barnes and Noble is the big player in the cyber book game...we do alright for now..our customers are impulse buyers which really doesnt compete with the internet......time will tell

----------


## Island Visitor

I would love to someday be in a position to labor away at a labor of love.  Right now, it's just work.  But it pays the bills.

Listen to Wendi, make a bundle in kids' toys, retire early and then open up a New Private Miker Library where you buy books YOU like and let folks just come read them for free.

----------


## infi

...and then start selling coffee at crazy prices, open a worldwide chain of such location and call it "Mikebucks" LOL

----------


## JEK

> Just One Clicked that puppy for The Mrs.  
> 
> GREAT Christmas Gift. 
> 
> Merci.



I got one one for my wife and s-i-l, or I should say I ordered one each. Seems they ran out and will not restock in time for Christmas. Mine came all the way from the factory in China via UPS, so it must be a just-in-time (not) system :-)

----------


## NHDiane

IV - I love the way you think! Good advice

----------


## Earl

Me too IV...already loading the books for our next trip...saves alot of suitcase room--the Mrs usually brings a dozen books in the luggage.

----------

